# Do any of you have a custom airbrushed paint job on your saws.



## Stihl Rules (May 4, 2011)

I was looking around and I seen this pic it looks really good. My boss actually does airbrushing and art on the side, so this has me thinking about a good paint job for my 361.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Stihl n Wood (May 7, 2011)

That will definitely set your saw away from the rest. Looks pretty sweet if its goin to sit on a mantle of a fire place. I was thinking of doin up a older saw with lots of metal to Polish and make a show piece. Not a 460 tho. Put that saw in the truck and off to work.


----------



## Stihl Rules (May 7, 2011)

Stihl n Wood said:


> That will definitely set your saw away from the rest. Looks pretty sweet if its goin to sit on a mantle of a fire place. I was thinking of doin up a older saw with lots of metal to Polish and make a show piece. Not a 460 tho. Put that saw in the truck and off to work.


 
Yea thats my thought to I think it would be cool to do a saw that you dont use much that way. But you have to admit that 460 looks awesome.


----------



## deevo (May 17, 2011)

DeAtley30 said:


> I was looking around and I seen this pic it looks really good. My boss actually does airbrushing and art on the side, so this has me thinking about a good paint job for my 361.:msp_w00t:


 
Nice, it would have to have a lot of clear coats to take the abuse of being bumped around and stuff.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (May 19, 2011)

I do some airbrush work, but my saws get used enough that it wouldn't last long. 

Sent from my T8788 using Board Express


----------

